# How do I remove algae from the glass



## Chris767 (Aug 2, 2011)

You could use a razor, you would just have to scrap from left to right instead of top to bottom.


----------



## KrazyFish (Dec 23, 2010)

Razor blade, creditcard...


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

Zebra nerite snails do a good job with that type of algae.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

using a razor blade if you go that route, fyi, only push the blade forward (toward the cutting edge) then lift clear of the glass going to the next starting point.

dragging the blade backward can scratch the glass


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Toothbrush that says 'hard' on it works good for me. Or razor for last resort.

Since the glass is curved, I'd use a small razor blade. I use the same kind of blade that is pictured below, and just snap off a section or two. It should be small enough that the contour of the glass wouldn't get in the way of scrapping those algae.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

You might try a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser. Make sure it's the Original kind, not any other variety (some I hear have soap). Have been using these for years and they work quite well.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

They sell algea scrapers with a handle and they don't rust like blades do. It's the best.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 14, 2007)

+1 for the credit card! I just knew someone would have a genius idea! Since I don't use the credit card for it's stated purpose....this is perfect!! Thanks!


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Mr.Clean magic rub eraser.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

Jeffww said:


> Mr.Clean magic rub eraser.


This is what I use.


----------



## amp (Dec 2, 2008)

Nothing works better for hard GSA than a fresh razor blade IMO.


----------



## iKine (Aug 4, 2011)

I've used one of those vileda glass/ceramic scrunges for my stubborn algae


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

amp said:


> Nothing works better for hard GSA than a fresh razor blade IMO.


This. Just make sure you clean your razor off first. I know some that I buy have an oily residue on them.


----------



## jmullenix (Nov 11, 2010)

I have been using my hand, I can feel when it is clean and I miss less spots. Do it just before a water change.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Filter floss is what I use on my ada tanks. I'm too scared to use a razor blade.


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

I use magfloat but I don't really have any GSA left so I can't really tell how it works on that (probably not too well).


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

Try a card - credit card stock- first. All of my green spotted algae comes off with my Kaiser Permanente health care card (not used anymore of course ).

Razors would work great but you could scratch the glass, introduce oils, cut your finger..etc. 

First try a credit card and then resort to a razor but I bet it comes off with a credit card.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 14, 2007)

Credit card is working!! I am slowly removing it from the glass..... Tank is deep so I am working at it in pieces. As soon as I get it cleared up I will update my journal.


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

I know this is OLD but I just saw this today and the credit card idea just worked for me so I'm sure this will be helping people with something so simple for a long time. It's one of those "why didn't I think of that?" things.:thumbsup:


----------

